# Extra Fiery Red?



## Eta Carinae (Mar 26, 2015)

How would you folks feel about reremakes of the Kanto games?  Do you think they'll happen?  If so, in this generation?  Do you think we should put RBGY to rest?  Will the same happen with GSC?

Personally, I'd love to see a return to Kanto, but I feel like it might be beating a dead horse a little bit. Right now I think we'll eventually see a return, but probably not for a while.  I could see them coming in Generation 7, saving DPPt remakes until Generation 8, but then what's done with Johto?  It'll be interesting to see if we see any official word on remakes at all, whether sooner or later.

Don't even get me started on how strange it is that Sinnoh's the next generation in line for remakes...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 26, 2015)

I wouldn't mind seeing remakes of the third games that didn't get them - Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, etc. The third game in the series has always been the best in my opinion, so it'd be cool to have revamps of those!

I'm curious to see how far the remakes will go. Do other series of games (not Pokémon games) ever have this many remakes of old games?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 26, 2015)

I feel like it's going to happen, but I'm not sure I would buy them. I don't really like Kanto or Kanto Pokèmon that much. And besides, XY was already frontloaded with a shitton of Kanto Pokèmon and Kanto references.

EDIT: It also wouldn't be a good move when it comes to Game Freak competing with franchises like Yokai Watch. Part of the series appeal in Japanese the lack of older fans.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 26, 2015)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing remakes of the third games that didn't get them - Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, etc.


But what would they call the re-releases of the fifth gen third games? Pokémon Black 2 2 and Pokémon White 2 2? :P

Anyway, Kanto is more or less the plainest region so if they were to touch it up enough to make it worth a third revisit they'd might as well just put all that work towards a whole new region instead. Though that's from the perspective of an adult fan; I imagine GF also does remakes to show the older regions to little kids who are new to Pokémon and weren't around to see them first (or now, even second) time round, so there'd probably be some value in remaking them again for that purpose.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 29, 2015)

Why not release them for the Virtual Console?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd love to see the installments in the first and second generations which have not been remade at this point, Yellow and Crystal receive the 3DS treatment. 

Personally, I feel the first and/or second generations would have been the better investment in the first place than RS. 

The Kanto and Johto regions are the least familiarized because the majority of today's fandom are not old enough to have been around when they were introduced. From my observation, most first games in the third generation were RSE and scarce few were anywhere before that. 
It doesn't appear as though the remakes that have been made have really gotten them much attention and as the plainest regions in the franchise, they had, still have the most room for expansion.

Perhaps this time, instead of remaking them, since what we know about the upcoming Sun and Moon prove that GF's time and resources are still worth investing in brand new concepts, how about reusing the regions but with new storylines? In other words make Kanto and Johto sequels, like Black and White 2. I feel this would be quite exciting. 

Then again this is the perspective of one of those scarce few still current fans who begun in RBY and GSC and I'm a very nostalgic individual.

Just the other day I was in the same Toys R Us where I'd gotten my Game Boy color and my very first Pokemon game, Yellow, for my niece. The video game section as a whole though obviously complete different now is still in the same area of the store and I stood in the exact spot where the shelf with the Game Boy games was. I couldn't believe it. 
I just had to share that, see what I mean?


----------



## Superbird (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't think they'll be remaking RBY again. The original remakes were on its 10th anniversary, and on the 20th anniversary they put the games on the virtual console. That's probably what they're going to do for gold/silver, too, and RSE. 

Diamond and Pearl can probably expect a remake in 2017/2018, though.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 21, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if they did another RBY remake or return to Kanto sort of game in the future. I don't see it happening for a while, though. There's such a huge nostalgia factor there I couldn't imagine them not trying to tap it again at some point. I mean, I'm assuming Pokémon as a franchise has at least 50 solid years in it; they've got plenty of time to try experimenting with new Kanto-related games.

I'd be down for an updated/revamped FRLG, myself. I definitely enjoyed those games, and I think the core gameplay/plotline, such as it is, is solid enough to revisit with updated graphics/mechanics/etc.

But like I said, I don't see it coming anytime soon. There's been a huge push of Gen I stuff this year for the 20th anniversary, so they'll probably want to let things cool down on that front for a while before unveiling new Kanto games. Like Superbird said, I imagine a remake of Gen IV is on the horizon instead.


----------

